# Installing ditch lights



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I have two Atlas N scale Dash 8-40 BW's that I would like to install ditch lights in. They are currently DC, but when I get DCC decoders they will be DCC. What type and size lights do I get, and where do you connect the wires to? Can the wires be soldered(carefully) to where the headlight is? Thanks, don't have a clue here.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

So search "Ditch". This is what we have.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well your on your own on what bulbs to get and what type ditch lights to get as well. You can solder the ditch lights to the headlight but you will most likely need to add resistors to the bulbs so as to not burn them out. another idea (by NIMT) is to use fiber optics for the ditch lights.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I remember that thread. definatly would have been better with pictures. Maybe I will make a how to on it as well in my next DCC install?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd be think fiber optic runs for them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditch light add-on to an N?
OK someone fell down and thumped his melon!!:laugh:
Have you ever attempted something so small?
I've been doing installs for years and I think I've only done it twice.
You have to block out the bad things like that or you'll go nuts!
On a scale if 1 to 10 ditch lights in an N is probably around a 8.
It can be done with LED's, Not ordinary 3 mm LED's but chipped one's. 
They are 1 mm square and .8 mm think the wire is about the thickness of a hair.
Now if your going threw all that trouble to put them in then you might as well spring for the 4 function decoder and hook them up right. they wire to F3 and F4 on the decoder. that will give them complete proto typical working for whatever rail line you running! Ditch lights work differently threw all the rail lines.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ah you be talkin about SMDs LEDs aren't you vary good for adding lightind to carnival rides in HO. I must say that for some one who only models O gauge they sure are going to be in for a big suprise and a whole lot of work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll stick to O-gauge, much easier to work on.


----------

